

Twitter Announces @Anywhere - mattwdelong
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/03/anywhere.html

======
jasonlbaptiste
can someone explain this without the useless buzzwords?

~~~
benologist
They appear to have made a javascript widget that lets you put twitter on a
page.

~~~
orblivion
Specifically, I think it uses the visitor's current Twitter session, assuming
they're already logged in. This is opposed to sending them to twitter.com with
an icon link. Should get people tweeting about sites faster.

------
mattwdelong
They are already looking to hire a Javascript "guru" for this framework. Looks
interesting but is it "too much"?

<http://twitter.com/JoinTheFlock/status/10531561796>

